# Riding a goat



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

My little sister and her dorky friend riding my poor goat. :roll: 

VIDEO LINK REMOVED BY MODERATOR


----------



## SpanishxXmustangXxLover (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow...I am sorry but they *REALLY* do not need to do that!!
They could really hurt that goat if not worse. If that was my goat I would NOT let my sister and her friend do that.


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

I think you're sister and her friend really are harming that poor animal


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

That's animal abuse. Not funny at all.


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

horrible


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

thats terrible. not funny, cool or anything else they think they might be

please think hard about videos before you share them on the forum. things like this can be offensive too many people myself included


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

children should learn respect for animals by the time they hit kindergarten, i didnt watch it after the above posts but this is not why i joined this forum


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

At first when watching it, I was like...why is everyone so mad....
she's not even putting her weight on it and then she did and the 
goat hit the ground. That could of even broken his back...  

Be nice to the poor goat, and if your sister wants to ride something,
put her on a horse instead. :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't know why they were laughing- it's not funny. Poor goat, she shouldn't have put her weight on him. It could seriously hurt him. Ride a horse, not a goat.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

in the best interests of this forum, i have removed the link to this video. the horse forum team does not condone such treatment of animals and by taking this link down we are upholding our views towards all forms of animal cruelty. my heart breaks for your poor goat. please be sure that your sister and her friend stay away from your goat. the goat has no way to defend himself and i really feel sad that you allowed your pet to go through this.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

THANK YOU FOR THE REMOVAL


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I didn't want to say anything at first for fear of being called a bleeding heart, but I completely agree Jazzy. Not cool, not funny... heck, not humane.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

They had no horse and got desperate. He is a pack goat and used to carry 100lbs, and the girls weigh what, 80lbs?
I did have to explain to them where to sit on him, thats why his back end went down, because they were sitting too far back.
If I knew this was going to cause such a big problem, I wouldn't have posted it.
He was in no stress and there was no harm done.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> They had no horse and got desperate. He is a pack goat and used to carry 100lbs, and the girls weigh what, 80lbs?
> I did have to explain to them where to sit on him, thats why his back end went down, because they were sitting too far back.
> If I knew this was going to cause such a big problem, I wouldn't have posted it.
> He was in no stress and there was no harm done.


No, the back legs collapsed from the weight. I do not agree with them being used to pack around 100 lbs either!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

as the owner of any animal you have the responsibility to always ensure its safety. maybe it would have been better if you told them where to sit before they got on. i would think that if they ride horses they would have some knowledge on where to sit. 

i still dont agree with a goat being ridden especially a small goat. they arent the load bearing animal that a horse is. 

dont worry JDI - im a bleeding heart too


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> They had no horse and got desperate. He is a pack goat and used to carry 100lbs, and the girls weigh what, 80lbs?
> I did have to explain to them where to sit on him, thats why his back end went down, because they were sitting too far back.
> If I knew this was going to cause such a big problem, I wouldn't have posted it.
> He was in no stress and there was no harm done.


I never saw the video, but from what I hear, the goat could've been done a lot of harm. If you are desparate for a horse, then go find a horse to ride! I'm always wanting to ride horses, but I don't go jump on my beagle or my cat! That's ridiculous! I also agree with jazzyrider that if they rode horses, they should know where to sit. 

Even if the goat used to be a pack goat, which I have never heard of, he probably hasn't carried that much weight in a while.

Think before you put an animal in danger.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

hunny...not cool....not cool.


----------



## horses_r_life9 (Jul 28, 2008)

hey send me a link it sounds funny and i've gone through the same thig except i was riding a mini and it bucked me off.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

beileve it or not, my goat has arthritis and he's only 4 yrs.. Its beacuase the people we resued him from were letting there kids ride him. :roll: Now when gordon walks you can here he's knees popping


----------

